# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Tools for VB6: cuộn trong IDE VB6

## giaitriso

Hi, 

Nếu bạn đã lập trình qua VB6 thì bạn thấy có một sự bất tiện là nếu con chuột của mình có bánh xe cuộn thì mình cũng không thể nào cuộn được trong cửa sổ IDE của nó. Điều này thật dễ hiểu thôi, thật ra trước version 6 của VB thì Microsoft đã cho ra đời các version 1, 2, 3, 4, 5. Mà ban đầu version 1 thì khi đó con chuột có nút cuộn đâu mà Microsoft làm cho chức năng này. Dần dần, phát triển qua nhiều version và cuối cùng thì Microsoft cũng không thèm support luôn. Đúng là ông lớn có khác.

Nếu vậy thì pó-tay sao ? Không thật ra thì nếu biết bạn có thể search trên google thì bạn cũng sẽ tìm ra được các tools mong muốn thôi. Hôm nay, thepawn giới thiệu với bạn một tools dùng cho việc này là *VBScroll*

Giao diện như sau: 



Nhìn vào giao diện với một chút tiếng anh ít ỏi chắc bạn cũng biết sử dụng rồi phải không ? thepawn sẽ không hướng dẫn các bạn sử dụng đâu nhe. Các bạn tự mò thôi ???

Sử dụng: chỉ cần chạy chương trình và thu nhỏ xuống khay hệ thống, sau đó mở cửa sổ IDE VB6 lên và cuộn thử xem có được không ?

Chúc các bạn thành công.

Link download ở đây

* http://www.gasanov.net/Donation.asp?VBScroll.zip

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bạn đã xem bài viết *VS2005 Tip 1: Làm thế nào để add một node ....* của thepawn chưa ?

----------


## kothemyeuz

Minh muon hoc VB de lam phan mem ma chua biet hoc the nao?
Bac nao co cach chi dum voi.
Nhieu BT cang tot

----------

